
CS 188 – Introduction to Artificial Intelligence - stablemap
https://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs188/fa18/
======
pfooti
Heh, I took that class in 1999. I was a grad student in a different program,
and CS 188 was the start of me sort of sneaking in to the ucb engineering / cs
program. I took a lot of coursework (there was so much fun learning to do) and
eventually managed to convince someone to sponsor me as a transfer MS student
(I still got my PhD in the other field too).

At the time, it was a lot of computer vision. We read Russell and norvig's AI:
Modern Approach. Lots of matlab assignments at the time. Ahh, nostalgia.

~~~
saltcured
I took it around 1994 or 1995 and I don't recall any machine vision component
at all. At that time, I think the syllabus was fully reacting to the AI
winter.

Aside from a brief review of neural nets, it was almost all discrete and
symbolic methods, e.g. prolog, search algorithms, and I think decision trees
for the machine-learning portion. I almost heard more mention of statistical
or numerical methods during linguistics and philosophy courses.

------
conroy
I took this class in 2010. Easily one of my favorite classes during my time at
Cal. Every class project featured an extra credit tournament pitting your
algorithms against every other student's.

------
albntomat0
Does it say anywhere what the text book actually is? Mainly out of curiosity,
but I don't see it mentioned anywhere.

~~~
rococode
Should be this: [http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/)

~~~
albntomat0
That matches up with the topics listed for each reading. Thanks!

------
manojkr
I had taken the edx version of this course. Professor Dan Klein is an amazing
teacher. Its clearly one of the best online courses I took on Edx and
coursera. Most interesting part for me was completing Pacman assignments using
the concepts taught in the course.

------
mycall
Too bad videos aren't available.

~~~
inetsee
When I looked at the syllabus it included links to videos of the lectures,
hosted on Youtube. Look at the right side of the "Lecture Topic" column.

~~~
mycall
Oh I missed that, thanks.

------
poseid
are there any EU equivalents?

~~~
lawrenceyan
All the lectures, course work, homework, and even exams are online and
publicly available for viewing!

